
Introducing Apache Mahout - Jasitis
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/java/library/j-mahout/
======
tdunning
Mahout is most mature in the recommendation area. In that arena, it has wider
and wider adoption. AOL uses it. Even Amazon is rumored to be about to use it
for some purposes. Apple has repurposed some Mahout code for Genius. Dozens of
other companies use it for recommendation.

In the more traditional data-mining areas of clustering, latent variable
discovery and supervised classification, Mahout does scale and does deployment
very well. I am a Mahout committer, but I use R all the time, often times for
prototyping or for small analyses. I would hate to have to deploy an R
solution, however. Sampling is a fine solution for the first 80% of gain and
if you are in a startup situation, that may well be enough for you. On the
other hand, efficient deployment is usually pretty important as well.

As always, you mileage may vary.

I would recommend that you pop over to the Mahout mailing list for better
feedback. I doubt that the Hacker News community knows as much about Mahout as
the people who develop and use Mahout.

------
mitultiwari
Apache Mahout is interesting but I still haven't found a strong need to use
it. Most of the time I can sample the data that I process in Hadoop, and use R
for training machine learning algorithms.

Does any body know of any large scale data mining use of Apache Mahout?

~~~
kleiba
I suppose the key benefit is shorter development cycles when you don't have a
very powerful machine setup to your disposal. Distributed ML in the cloud can
be an interesting alternative to buying and maintaining in-house compute
servers.

Often times you want to run an experiment by training a classifier, testing it
on a development data set, tweaking it and starting over. In the mean time,
you just sit and wait. Reduce that cycle from a couple of hours even days to a
shorter amount of time is probably the most appealing aspect of a project like
Mahout.

------
steele
2009...

------
ahmetalpbalkan
congrats, you have discovered something on internets.

